# 25 de Mayo,  Locro a la rusa!



## marcelo2112 (May 24, 2018)

Hola amigos foreros, queria compartir este magnifico locro que estamos haciendo con mi señora para este 25, lo llame "a la rusa" porque se esta haciendo despacito sobre la estufa rusa que hice hace unos años.
La idea de este post es fomentar y dar a conocer este tipo de estufas, de muy alto rendimento pero lamentablemente muy poco conocida.
Está basada en el documento del INTA( buscar estufa rusa INTA), con alguna diferencia, de tamaño, distita puerta, una placa de hierro superior, etc.
Eso es todo por ahora, estoy aquí para ayudarles y sacarles las dudas sobre la estufa y su construcción. Saludos y feliz 25 de Mayo para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2018)

Agregá otro plato  !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2018)

¡ Guta Locro !
¡ Guta estufa !
¡ Gutan Rusas !


Un modelo de estufa a leña de alto rendimiento

Recicladero del "Arenero"


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 25, 2018)

a mi taem, guta locro...etc...
esas estufas estan muy buenas, yo tengo el documento del iNTA. sobre el tema, pero nunca me anime a construirla....
pero ahora con el aumento del Gas envasado...(en la frontera norte) estoy reconsiderando la idea de hacer una...que tipo de ladrillos usaste?¿


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> a mi taem, guta locro...etc...
> esas estufas estan muy buenas, yo tengo el documento del iNTA. sobre el tema, pero nunca me anime a construirla....
> pero ahora con el aumento del Gas envasado...(en la frontera norte) estoy reconsiderando la idea de hacer una...que tipo de ladrillos usaste?¿


En el paper comenta que son *refractarios*.


----------



## marcelo2112 (May 26, 2018)

Gracias por la buena onda. El locro estaba barbaro.
Como comento el compañero, ladrillos refractarios de una fabrica rosarina, 40% menos que los fara.
La agrande 2 veces, usando distintos pegamentos, primero use el fara, luego tierra refractaria y la ultima pegamento común y corriente. De los 3 me quedo con el pegamento, la tierra funciono muy bien, y el cemento refractario fara fue un desastre.
Hacela y sera la mejor decision de tu vida, te lo recontra aseguro.
Saludos y sacate todas las dudas.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2018)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Gracias por la buena onda. El locro estaba barbaro.
> Como comento el compañero, ladrillos refractarios de una fabrica rosarina, 40% menos que los fara.
> La agrande 2 veces, usando distintos pegamentos, primero use el fara, luego tierra refractaria y la ultima pegamento común y corriente. De los 3 me quedo con el pegamento, la tierra funciono muy bien, y el cemento refractario fara fue un desastre.
> Hacela y sera la mejor decision de tu vida, te lo recontra aseguro.
> Saludos y sacate todas las dudas.


Una serie de bonitas fotos de la estufa, no de las rusas, vendrían muy bien


----------



## marcelo2112 (May 30, 2018)

Aca van.


Perdon, no entendi bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)

¿ El frente lo hiciste con un vidrio de cocina ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2018)

Que máquina!!!!
Donde la conseguiste???.... a la rusa digo...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que máquina!!!!
> Donde la conseguiste???...._* a la rusa digo*_...



https://www.facebook.com/Adopta-una-ucraniana-447000805439873/


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 1, 2018)

El vidrio es schott robax, un vidrio ceramico especial para alta temperatura.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.facebook.com/Adopta-una-ucraniana-447000805439873/


Yo la adoptaría....
No creo que la patrona avale la idea.... pero yo la adoptaría.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo la adoptaría....
> No creo que la patrona avale la idea.... pero yo la adoptaría.


Y es un detalle 
Habrá que ver si es negociable


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 21, 2018)

Aca va una Pizza Rusa. Es comprada (a una cooperadora), la proxima seran caseras. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2018)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Aca va una Pizza Rusa. Es comprada (a una cooperadora), la proxima seran caseras. Saludos.Ver el archivo adjunto 168187



¿ La cocinaste al estilo "Horno de barro" pre-calentaste y colocaste la pizza ? 

 No veo *"La Rusa"** *


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 21, 2018)

ASi es, luego corri las brasas hacia atras.
Fue media improvisada la cosa, fijate que esta puesta sobre una bandeja del horno de la cocina sobre tres ladrillos. Pero salio buena.
SAludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> No veo *"La Rusa"** *



Esta echa dentro de una estufa rusa. No mal interpretemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2018)

Yo ando ¡ Intentado ! construir una casa de fin de semana en la periferia de La Plata y ese tipo de estufa está dentro de mis planes 
Particularmente porque se consigue leña a un precio relativamente accesible, donde vivo la leña que se consigue (Quebracho) es muy buena para salamandra/estufa, pero carísima.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 22, 2018)

Buenas, veo que sigue en pie el arenero... buenos dias... no se aceptan golpes por no pasar a saludar mas seguido y lo que se junto para la corona, ya hicimos asado con el pepo....



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo ando ¡ Intentado ! construir una casa de fin de semana en la periferia de La Plata y ese tipo de estufa está dentro de mis planes
> Particularmente porque se consigue leña a un precio relativamente accesible, donde vivo la leña que se consigue (Quebracho) es muy buena para salamandra/estufa, pero carísima.



Ahi cerca de tus pagos, tengo un proveedor de materiales para armar loza radiante "electrica"...
cada 30 metros cuadrados, 1600W/3000W, 17 grados garantizados en edificacionesque no superan los 2.50 metros ed alto y obviamente, con buena aislacion termica (en realidad, las primeras 6 horas hasta que calienta, tiene consumo grande, despues ya no)... si no, 40 lucardas y compras boba de calor (1 / 2 Kw = 4000 / 8500Kcal), cuack.

sigo viaje, abrazos!


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 22, 2018)

Te falto poner "INICIO DE PUBLICIDAD".

Es un chiste, no lo tomen a mal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Buenas, veo que sigue en pie el arenero... buenos dias... no se aceptan golpes por no pasar a saludar mas seguido y lo que se junto para la corona, ya hicimos asado con el pepo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, pero en la loza radiante, ¿ Se puede hacer pizza ? 







​


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jun 22, 2018)

Huevos al motor he visto...


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si, pero en la loza radiante, ¿ Se puede hacer pizza ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouuu Maiiii got 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 22, 2018



marcelo2112 dijo:


> Te falto poner "INICIO DE PUBLICIDAD".
> 
> Es un chiste, no lo tomen a mal.



Nos conocemos?


----------

